# New Picture's



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hey everyone,

ive got some new picture's of benny!!

undersaddle last saturday









Friday -














































last night -




























me riding baby ( one of my family friends paint geldings ) at Pony club for His first time.


















hope you enjoyed them!!

oooo and this..i took of the sunset


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*can't see them*

i can not veiw your pictures? :shock: 
Maybe you haven't downloaded them propally?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah i used photobucket!

here -

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/Horses028.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF2892.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF2899.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF2897.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF2905.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF2887.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/babyandi.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF2928.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF3076.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF3079.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF3062.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my pics/DSCF3084.jpg


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

ooo those are all really pretty i really like the third one


----------



## Lila (May 21, 2007)

wow you guys look great! he is gorgeous! and so is baby. you are great photographer! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dream*Rider (May 5, 2007)

WOW! i love them Holly! Benny islooking so much more happier!!!  great to see him better!

-Dreamer


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello everyone,

thankyou so much for you're lovely comments.

Hehe thankyou for the comment on my photography, im going to in the middle of the year go to TAFE to do a Photography corse!!

im heeps exited!!

Yeah baby is a beautiful horse!
We where going to buy him last year August! but didnt end up! :? 

Thankyou again. Holly. x x x


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

soo cute!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hehe thanx


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Well to those other picture's Well to the first one.. i have another picture of me and benny..

he's a Tad Over bent but im not Yacking on his mouth i have a loose rein! And im not focing him!!


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

nice and i love ur siggy i need someone to make me one when i post my piccies of jerry


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankyou.

Yeah i got a mate of mine to make my one. Ive already got her to make 2. Im not allowed anymore for a while LOL


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

o0o0o she sent me another good picture!!

I Like this one..


----------

